# كن معى !!!!



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
ابدأ يومى بالشكر لك  وارجو أن  ان تكمله معى
 كن يا ربى رفيقى فى سيرى .. احفظنى يا رب من كل سوء ومن كل شر يحيط بى
ارشدنى لما هو اصلح لى فمعك ابداً لا اضل الطريق فأنت شمس حياتى التى لا تغيب
 دائماً أنت قائد سفينة حياتى وعهدى معك  دائم ومتجدد
فأنت نعم الصديق الذى ظنى به ابدا لا يخيب
دائماً ما تمسح دمعى بحبك العجيب .. وأنت حارسى الامين الذى لا ينام أو يغفل عنى
كن معى يا ربى فكم احتاجك اليوم وكل يوم فمعك قلبى مطمئن وبالى هادىء وفكرى سليم
امسك بيمينى وقدنى فى الطريق فبقوتك لا يقوى على احد ولا يتسلط عليا اى شىء
++ امييييين ++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> *دائماً ما تمسح دمعى بحبك العجيب .. وأنت حارسى الامين الذى لا ينام أو يغفل عنى*
> * كن معى يا ربى فكم احتاجك اليوم وكل يوم فمعك قلبى مطمئن وبالى هادىء وفكرى سليم*








*ميرسى يا تاسونى للصلاة اللى من القلب دى
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً
وصلواتكم من أجلى
سلام المسيح لكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*

 

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا الرب يبارككم




 *​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااامين 
اسمع يارب واستجب


----------



## christianbible5 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> دائماً ما تمسح دمعى بحبك العجيب ..


*روعة اختي الغالية...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك ويحفظك من كل شر...*
*صلي معي لأجل المضطهدين...*
*سلام المسيح معكم...*
*شكرا لك...*


----------



## first (12 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> ابدأ يومى بالشكر لك  وارجو أن  ان تكمله معى
> كن يا ربى رفيقى فى سيرى .. احفظنى يا رب من كل سوء ومن كل شر يحيط بى
> ارشدنى لما هو اصلح لى فمعك ابداً لا اضل الطريق فأنت شمس حياتى التى لا تغيب
> ...



ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى يا تاسونى للصلاة اللى من القلب دى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً
> وصلواتكم من أجلى
> سلام المسيح لكم*​



*ميرررسى يا ابو تربوو
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اشكرك استاذى للمرور الغالى
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااااااامين
> اسمع يارب واستجب



*امين 
ميرررسى يا ميرووو
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روعة اختي الغالية...*
> *الرب يبارك عمرك ويحفظك من كل شر...*
> *صلي معي لأجل المضطهدين...*
> *سلام المسيح معكم...*
> *شكرا لك...*



*اميييين يا رب
اشكرك اخى الغالى 
صلاتنا من اجل اخوتناا المضطهدين فى كل مكان 
ربنا قادر يحفظهم ويحميهم
نورت يا غالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

first قال:


> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى ويباركك انت كمان 
++ امييين ++​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى كليمووو على مرورك الغالى
ربنا معاك*


----------

